# World Cup Turkey



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, good luck!!!!

See you in Toronto next week-end Jay!! I was close to shoot in recurve division but with 1 month of training and 6 years without touching a recurve bow, 591 on a double 70m just didn't make it lol


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Results*

Dietmar 6th place 115 115 116 116
Kevin 9th place 119 117 117

Great shooting guys!

Dietmar should have enough points to be going to the finals in Dubai!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats guys ..... good shooting :thumb:

does anyone have a link to all the scoring ???


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Qualification round 

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2008/08_WCup_Antalya/IQRCM.pdf

Elimination round

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2008/08_WCup_Antalya/IEFCM.pdf


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

These guys know how to play! Congrats.

What is the final ranking of Dietmar after 3 events?


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Thanks guys,



isnt it great how matchplay works. I think I was one of the highest scores on the field on all 3 of my matches.....but yet i lose with a 117 and lower scores get to move on. Oh well thats how our game is played.

Congrats to Dietmar I think he has enough points now for the finals in Dubai.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Great shooting Kev!!! I know how you feel with having the highest scores but seeing lower scores moving on!

Still a great display of talent!!

Keep on the good work!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

congrats guys!!! way to go D for makin it to the finals in Dubai!! nice shooting


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Great shooting Kevin and Dietmar...353 at a World Cup and it gets you 9th...oh well, I am sure it was exciting for the media......hopefully you get a better draw in France!!


----------

